# Fishing Palacios



## Mcrisler66 (May 28, 2018)

Anyone Recommend where to hit in palacios trying a new area out! Yes have boat and run skinny! Thanks


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lower West has been good for trout all spring... should still be some there. Another good area if the wind allows is the shoreline by the fish hatchery, but you need a lite North wind there.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Never been to West Matty but that's where I'll be going next. I'll be putting in my 14' tinner (25 HP Merc) at the Palacios boat ramp and go from there. This thread interests me as I need to learn where to go from there.


TWG


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Never been to West Matty but that's where I'll be going next. I'll be putting in my 14' tinner (25 HP Merc) at the Palacios boat ramp and go from there. This thread interests me as I need to learn where to go from there.
> 
> TWG


If youâ€™re in Magnolia, Iâ€™ve been catching a few fish wading and from the pier between magnolia and Indianola.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

WillieT said:


> If youâ€™re in Magnolia, Iâ€™ve been catching a few fish wading and from the pier between magnolia and Indianola.


Ha. Not that Magnolia. The one up NW of Houston near Tomball, TX.

We don't have a pier.

TWG :biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Ha. Not that Magnolia. The one up NW of Houston near Tomball, TX.
> 
> We don't have a pier.
> 
> TWG :biggrin:


Sorry. Wish I could help. When you mentioned Palacios and I saw you were located in Magnolia, I assumed Magnolia Beach.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Never been to West Matty but that's where I'll be going next. I'll be putting in my 14' tinner (25 HP Merc) at the Palacios boat ramp and go from there.


In that size boat you need to stick with East Palacios Bay, Turtle Bay and Carancahua Bay, Tres Palacios and Carancahua rivers and Turtle Creek.

West Matagorda Bay is a very deep, very unforgiving bay that can remind you of the North Sea some days lol. So keep that in mind and it can change from mill pond slick to very rough in no time at all.

You can unload that size boat off of the point at Oyster Lake (4x4 truck is advisable) or any ramp in Palacios but I recommend the east side ramp. You can unload it at Jensen's Point on Turtle Bay as well.

http://www.stxmaps.com/go/palacios-fishing.html

TH


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

How long of boat ride is it if launching out Palacios and running out to Greens?


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

I can make it out yonder from the east bay ramp in about 30 min depending on swell.

Be careful around Oliver (**** Island), just b4 Hotel Point (thereâ€™s a pillon sticking up about 1â€™ from old well), and halfmoon reef area. Do NOT run across HMR. I have a Mowdy 22v and I have bumped my TM while drifting across it.

There may be enough water between the east end of it and the Palacios Point shire line but I wouldnâ€™t bet a lower unit on it unless I knew a deep route. Best to navigate around west end of HMR unless thereâ€™s a salty dawg that can school us otherwise. I used to oyster that shoreline when I was a teenager and thereâ€™s a darn good reef that runs down that shore line from Hotel Point to Palacios Point. Thereâ€™s an old tripod sticking up there and that reef has a big lump that runs all the way down it. We used to have to get 20 sacks on the bow in order to get the stern up before we could get on top of it and over into the gut.

Once ya get over to greens be careful as thereâ€™s a good bar there. I was able to troll motor over it on a high tide but my buddy in his 24 HO couldnâ€™t get over it.

I ainâ€™t run up into Greens yet but I sure wanna follow someone in there one day. I wanna see if I can get to the duck camp in there without tearing up the bottom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> In that size boat you need to stick with East Palacios Bay, Turtle Bay and Carancahua Bay, Tres Palacios and Carancahua rivers and Turtle Creek.
> 
> 
> West Matagorda Bay is a very deep, very unforgiving bay that can remind you of the North Sea some days lol. So keep that in mind and it can change from mill pond slick to very rough in no time at all.
> ...


That's exactly my plan, suggested to me by a guide that knows that area very well.

I don't have a 4x4 so I'll put in at the Palacios public boat ramp.

Is there a ramp at Jensen's Point?

TWG


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I run between halfmoon and the shoreline all the time. No big deal. Just stay outside of the can bouys marking the reef and you will be fine. There is plenty of water thru there.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Salty Dog said:


> I run between halfmoon and the shoreline all the time. No big deal. Just stay outside of the can bouys marking the reef and you will be fine. There is plenty of water thru there.


Glenn,

Is this Half Moon one of the small islands inside of **** Island Bay? Trying to get my bearings.

Thanks,
TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> How long of boat ride is it if launching out Palacios and running out to Greens?


12 miles.



> Is this Half Moon one of the small islands inside of **** Island Bay? Trying to get my bearings.


No Half Moon Reef is off of Palacios Point.

TH


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

O&G-HAND said:


> I can make it out yonder from the east bay ramp in about 30 min depending on swell.
> 
> Be careful around Oliver (**** Island), just b4 Hotel Point (thereâ€™s a pillon sticking up about 1â€™ from old well), and halfmoon reef area. Do NOT run across HMR. I have a Mowdy 22v and I have bumped my TM while drifting across it.
> 
> ...


O&G,

"Greens"?

TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He means Green's Bayou on the south shoreline of West Matagorda Bay. Between the big jetties and Matagorda.

There is plenty of water between Palacios Point and Half Moon Reef, that's how we run to the south shoreline.

The can buoys that used to mark the end of the reef on the Palacios Point side were not there the last few trips we made that way so be advised.

Yes there is a ramp at the end of the blacktop that leads from Highway 35 to Jensen's Point.



> Thereâ€™s an old tripod sticking up there and that reef has a big lump that runs all the way down it.


That tripod marks where the old ICW went through before it was moved to the present location and yes that's a good shell reef there and is especially good fishing in the winter. If you'll look towards Oyster Lake when you're running by that tripod you can see the old ICW channel.

TH


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

There are no fish in west matagorda bay


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> The can buoys that used to mark the end of the reef on the Palacios Point side were not there the last few trips we made that way so be advised.


They have all been replaced.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

head shaker said:


> There are no fish in west matagorda bay


:biggrin:


----------



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for getting this thread going, I have been trying to get my bearings around this area for a little while now. The STXMAP website is pretty helpful, just keep getting a lot of ads taking up the view.

Letâ€™s see if my screenshot works, but can anyone chime in on the area I have circled in red? From the looks of it, the ramp is called Schicke Point. Wondering what I can hit from there and any insight about trrrain...

Thanks


----------



## 1TroutTodd (Aug 15, 2017)

gordo said:


> Thanks for getting this thread going, I have been trying to get my bearings around this area for a little while now. The STXMAP website is pretty helpful, just keep getting a lot of ads taking up the view.
> 
> Let's see if my screenshot works, but can anyone chime in on the area I have circled in red? From the looks of it, the ramp is called Schicke Point. Wondering what I can hit from there and any insight about trrrain...
> 
> Thanks


PM me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> can anyone chime in on the area I have circled in red?


Unless something has changed the ramp at Shicke Point, pronounced Shacky's Point is private.

Depends on what size and style of boat you have as to where you can go. You can fish up in Carancahua Bay and even up into the river. Just watch the shorelines and you can see a lot of the reefs. The hook setter maps will show the deeper reef locations.

Just across the pass from Shicke Pint is an opening into Redfish Lake from the Matagorda Bay side. It's good to fish and has a lot of shell.

Run down the shoreline towards the fish hatchery and there are rolling guts all the way to shore that makes for good wade fishing. Hard sand bottom except up by the grass.

Past the Hatchery is Turtle Bay which will usually produce reds and trout. Flounder are good up shallow by the high bluffs to the left after you enter into the bay.

Going the other way towards Port Lavaca you can fish the shoreline between Shicke Point and Keller's Bay. You can go around Sand Point and into Kellers. Lots of grass and reds and decent trout there.

Again depending on the boat you run you can go anywhere that it can go from Shicke's.

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There is a public boat ramp on Hwy 35 just before you get to Cape Carancahua. They reworked it a couple of years ago and we see people put in there quite often.

There is also a public ramp at the end of 172 in Olivia. Just a couple of options.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

WillieT said:


> There is a public boat ramp on Hwy 35 just before you get to Cape Carancahua. They reworked it a couple of years ago and we see people put in there quite often.
> 
> There is also a public ramp at the end of 172 in Olivia. Just a couple of options.


GREAT info. Thank you.

TWG


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Never been to West Matty but that's where I'll be going next. I'll be putting in my 14' tinner (25 HP Merc) at the Palacios boat ramp and go from there. This thread interests me as I need to learn where to go from there.
> 
> TWG


Better off unloading that boat at oyster lake and fishing there. North shoreline of west matagorda on a south wind at 10mph afternoon will eat that boat. Schicke boat ramps are private. So is port Altos boat ramp. There is a ramp on 35 but leaving out of there looks skinny as can be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Better off unloading that boat at oyster lake and fishing there. North shoreline of west matagorda on a south wind at 10mph afternoon will eat that boat. Schicke boat ramps are private. So is port Altos boat ramp. There is a ramp on 35 but leaving out of there looks skinny as can be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I don't see a boat ramp there - ? If you mean from the shorline, I only have a 2WD truck so getting stuck is not on my to-do list. :biggrin:

TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There is a boat ramp off of Highway 35 on Carancahua. They've done a lot of work to it but it's still shallow.


Problem is unless you're going to fish the Crescent V (area from Wolf's Point to the river bridge, you have to fight the wind all the way across the bay to get anywhere.


TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Put small boat in at Carls Park on Tres Palacios river and run either way up river or down river to Bay rivers deep but gets shallow and trickey getting into bay..Carls Park is on FM521 off of 35 towards Nuke Plant 5m or so on 5 right


----------



## LabRat86 (Feb 25, 2015)

Best bet in that boat fishing out of palacios is to fish the east side and tres palacios bay. There you can fish the reefs in **** island or fish the mouth of redfish lake. Also run inside pelican slough and catch good reds but dont go to close to the left side. Its full of oysters all along the slough.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Better off unloading that boat at oyster lake and fishing there. North shoreline of west matagorda on a south wind at 10mph afternoon will eat that boat. Schicke boat ramps are private. So is port Altos boat ramp. There is a ramp on 35 but leaving out of there looks skinny as can be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I live in Cape Carancahua and see boats going out of that ramp all the time. If you can run in 3-5 feet of water you should be fine.

Not sure how deep it is right at the ramp, but it does get quite a bit of use.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

LabRat86 said:


> Best bet in that boat fishing out of palacios is to fish the east side and tres palacios bay. There you can fish the reefs in **** island or fish the mouth of redfish lake. Also run inside pelican slough and catch good reds but dont go to close to the left side. Its full of oysters all along the slough.


That's plan A.

I have Redfish Lake marked but I do have to be careful crossing the bay with my "small" boat. Conditions will largely dictate where I can go. I've got really good range as far as fuel, and I can run pretty skinny.

Where is Pelican Slough?

TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Where is Pelican Slough?


Have no clue. Probably just a name someone gave to a place that already has a name.

I've been fishing that area for over 50 years and have never heard of it.

TH


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

TH,

Navionics has Pinkingtons Bayou named Pelican Slough on their maps. 

Itâ€™s always been called Pilkington Bayou as far as TPWD is concerned as itâ€™s the line that marks the legal shrimping waters. From Grassy Point to Pilkington Bayou north is not legal to take shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Shoot, forgot the screen shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabRat86 (Feb 25, 2015)

Trouthunter said:


> Have no clue. Probably just a name someone gave to a place that already has a name.
> 
> I've been fishing that area for over 50 years and have never heard of it.
> 
> TH


Sorry didnt check this in awhile. O&G posted a map of it. I use navionics now so I just went with that name.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

O&G-HAND said:


> TH,
> 
> Navionics has Pinkingtons Bayou named Pelican Slough on their maps.
> 
> ...


Good info. I actually have that "pinned" on my Navionics APP. That's a place where I can get up into those marshes with my small boat.

TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pilmkerton Bayou is just that... Pinkerton's bayou. I don't know why someone tried to rename it.


Good for reds up to the bridge if you want to soak dead bait but out in front to the south of the mouth is a really good shell reef that runs off of the bank.


I won a tournament with a trout and a red off of that reef.


Perfect for an aluminum boat.


If you run into Pinkerton's Bayou run towards College Port then angle into the mouth from that side (north east side).


TH



TH


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> Pilmkerton Bayou is just that... Pinkerton's bayou. I don't know why someone tried to rename it.
> 
> Good for reds up to the bridge if you want to soak dead bait but out in front to the south of the mouth is a really good shell reef that runs off of the bank.
> 
> ...


TH, 2 things.

"The bridge" - the one on 365??

Also, your last sentence above: it sounds like you are differentiating between Pelican Slough and Pinkerton's Bayou, correct? Are you saying to enter Pelican's Slough, then work my way up into Pinkerton's?

Also, I'm trying to understand where that shell reef is that you're referring to? Still in Tres Palacios Bay, or actually in or near that Bayou?

Thanks,
TWG


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

There is never been such thing as Pelican Slough. Iâ€™m not too sure where Navionics picked up that name. Like TH, I grew up there and itâ€™s always been called Pinkington Bayou. TPWD is now calling it Pilkington but thatâ€™s always been the imaginary line from there to Grassy Point South is legal shrimping waters.

Not too sure on the reefs but TH will come in soon.

TH, do I have this right? You grew up there too and a lil older than me.

Wado, you gunna weigh in on this since all your people run outta Grassy Point?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TH, is it accessible by car or wading? Thank you


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

WillieT said:


> TH, is it accessible by car or wading? Thank you


WT,

There are no roads to get to the mouth of this. Some private roads are somewhat close, but - private. To get to this place on foot you'd have to hoof it a long way, through some harsh swamp. You'd probably sink up to your waist trying. Need a small boat or kayak.

TWG


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TexasWineGuy said:


> WT,
> 
> There are no roads to get to the mouth of this. Some private roads are somewhat close, but - private. To get to this place on foot you'd have to hoof it a long way, through some harsh swamp. You'd probably sink up to your waist trying. Need a small boat or kayak.
> 
> TWG


Thank you. I have no boat, so am always looking for new places to try.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

In the picture you'll see Grassy Point designated by the letters GP. Across the bay you'll see what has been the best way to enter the Bayou and south of the bayou you'll see a red line that shows where the shell reef is located.


There is no differentiation between the two as there is no Pelican Bayou in Palacios.


And yes that's the bridge that I'm talking about.


TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'll add that the fun thing about East Tres Palacios Bay is that you can explore the shore on both sides of the bay up to the mouth of the river and find reefs and places that hold fish.


For a live bait fisherman, reds, drum, flounder, trout can all be caught easily with shrimp under a popping cork.


Have fun there. The east shoreline is a haven when the wind is up and West Matagorda is angry.


TH


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

TH,


I owe you a nice cold beer. Thanks for all the input you have offered.


The current Google Satellite image shows that shell reef very nicely when you zoom in.


TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad I could help. Maybe go with us one day and I'll show you some easy places for you to catch fish out of your boat.


TH


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> Glad I could help. Maybe go with us one day and I'll show you some easy places for you to catch fish out of your boat.
> 
> TH


I will take you up on that for sure.

Need to get my TM purchased and installed then I'll be ready.

TWG


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Grassy Point*

They have a launch at Grassy Point. Get your bait and go from there. East Bay Launch is free don't know if Scooter charges to launch. He also rents kayak's there. That entire shoreline going south from Pilkington Bayou holds fish and has several reefs that are good for some action. My favorite is fence post reef or some called it twin sisters and is marked with two tiny pvc pipes. Anchor on either side depending on the wind and be patient. Lots of little drum but every now and then a big red or nice trout will sneak in. Heading south we used to fish the Red Topped House and Little Redfish Lake, all used to be open for oystering but is closed now. Bowers pump station is a good spot, scattered oysters all along there. I chased bird schools on that shoreline just be ready for gaftop's and skipjacks but trout will be with them also. you can burn some live bait up messing with birds. I destroyed a brand new reel with a double worm jig I hooked two big slimy gaftop's on at once chasing birds. Academy junk reel. There used to be a guy here that fished every minute he wasn't working and he would just go straight out from the pavilion and just drift. Always caught fish.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Wado said:


> They have a launch at Grassy Point. Get your bait and go from there. East Bay Launch is free don't know if Scooter charges to launch. He also rents kayak's there. That entire shoreline going south from Pilkington Bayou holds fish and has several reefs that are good for some action. My favorite is fence post reef or some called it twin sisters and is marked with two tiny pvc pipes. Anchor on either side depending on the wind and be patient. Lots of little drum but every now and then a big red or nice trout will sneak in. Heading south we used to fish the Red Topped House and Little Redfish Lake, all used to be open for oystering but is closed now. Bowers pump station is a good spot, scattered oysters all along there. I chased bird schools on that shoreline just be ready for gaftop's and skipjacks but trout will be with them also. you can burn some live bait up messing with birds. I destroyed a brand new reel with a double worm jig I hooked two big slimy gaftop's on at once chasing birds. Academy junk reel. There used to be a guy here that fished every minute he wasn't working and he would just go straight out from the pavilion and just drift. Always caught fish.


Thank you!

Little Redfish lake?

TWG


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Just follow the shoreline south from that bayou we're talking about and you will see it. I guess it's about half way between there and **** Island Bay past the pump inlets at Bowers. Used to be a house with a red roof there, heck the house may still be there I can't remember. It's very shallow in the lake itself. I used to dredge oysters outside that lake when that part of Tres Palacios Bay was open. Someone dumped tons of red bricks there and made a heck of a reef. Sure was hard on my prop when I ran aground. There is a big gray camp house further down that used to have a big reef just past it out in front of a drainage pipe. I have seen people fishing that spot. Plenty of spots to fish but the water stays murked up most of the time.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Wado said:


> Just follow the shoreline south from that bayou we're talking about and you will see it. I guess it's about half way between there and **** Island Bay past the pump inlets at Bowers. Used to be a house with a red roof there, heck the house may still be there I can't remember. It's very shallow in the lake itself. I used to dredge oysters outside that lake when that part of Tres Palacios Bay was open. Someone dumped tons of red bricks there and made a heck of a reef. Sure was hard on my prop when I ran aground. There is a big gray camp house further down that used to have a big reef just past it out in front of a drainage pipe. I have seen people fishing that spot. Plenty of spots to fish but the water stays murked up most of the time.


Found it on Google Satellite. Thanks.

TWG


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Looking for info about this area and found this great thread. Things like this is what made 2cool so great through the years. TWG did you ever venture out there?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

TheGoose said:


> Looking for info about this area and found this great thread. Things like this is what made 2cool so great through the years. TWG did you ever venture out there?


Thks for digging this up, lots of good info! :texasflag


----------



## ranchdog58 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there any guides that run out of Tres Palacios that know the area well ? I have a 21 Nautic Star Shallow Bay boat and I want to try this area. I have fished Galveston Bay for years so experienced fisherman just never been to Tres P. 

Thanks, Ranchdog58


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*tres palacios bay*

Capt Aaron Wollam. He is the expert on Tres Palacios. Also one of the nicest and most genuine person I have ever met.

Captain Aaron Wollam
361-972-1563 Home
979-240-8204 Cell


----------



## ranchdog58 (Jan 21, 2012)

topwateraddict said:


> Capt Aaron Wollam. He is the expert on Tres Palacios. Also one of the nicest and most genuine person I have ever met.
> 
> Captain Aaron Wollam
> 361-972-1563 Home
> 979-240-8204 Cell


Thank you Sir...


----------



## Baldpate (Jun 11, 2020)

Fished with Aaron yesterday with my wife. He is incredibly patient with folks like her who donâ€™t fish much, trying to learn, etc. We caught and released limits of slot reds. Kept a couple for the table and a nice flounder. I fish clients and friends with him often. Check his Facebook page Palacios Guide Service. Heâ€™s a high school coach so school days often wonâ€™t work for his schedule. Super guy


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Fished Palacios twice in the last week. We fished Friday the 13th in the afternoon, then on this last fishing trip fished Thursday the 19th in the afternoon, and Friday the 20th in the morning. 



We have never fished it before and did alright, caught keepers of almost all species including mangroves, but excluding tripletails. 



The water was pretty clear both weekends and we did good near the grass in morning and evening. We also came across a kayaker who was slaying them in turtle bay, and we saw a boat fight a fish for 30 minutes in the middle of the bay. We did not see what it was, even though i wanted to boat over and ask, I assume shark or Jack Crevelle though.


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

Palacios is always pretty good this time of year. Shrimp moving around and the trout following them. Here's our recent trip:






My dad and his buddy network with Capt. Aaron, he's good folk. Highly recommend.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

WillieT said:


> I live in Cape Carancahua and see boats going out of that ramp all the time. If you can run in 3-5 feet of water you should be fine.
> 
> Not sure how deep it is right at the ramp, but it does get quite a bit of use.


I live in La Ward. The new ramp at hwy35 is silted and extremely skinny at low tide.

Be ware!!


----------

